# Sticky  Golf tip vids



## Surtees

Hi all here is a link for some tips, hints and training vids that I have come across they seem very helpful so far. 

If anyone else has some useful videos please add the links in here so that everyone can find them nice and easy with out have to dig through the forum.

Video | Today's Golfer


----------



## Surtees

I found this one was an awesome tip I didnt spray one chip today! Strike Chips Better | Short Game Techniques Video | Golf Short Game Video | Improve your Short Game in Golf | Today's Golfer


----------



## morediscountgol

Thanks your links:thumbsup:


----------



## Hit Golf

Here's a link to about 148 different Golf Tip videos

Golf Tips

Here's another link for Great Golf Tips.

Golf Magazine Top 100 Teachers


----------



## Surtees

cool thanks for the link I'll have to check it out later


----------



## ERNIEPGA

I got some good instructional videos I'm posting ... check them out, I'm always adding, videos, on Sunday I'll have 3 more.

thanks, and enjoy.

YouTube - kyernst's Channel


----------



## Doug Green

Thanks for the tips! 

I also happen to stumble upon some golf swings tips. Here is the link What Is The Best Golf Workout? | Valley Springs CA


----------



## billbowman

*Brad Faxon Putting Tip*

Here's a great Video featuring Brad Faxon
Putting Tip Video


----------



## Daisy

*some tips for you to distinguish whether the tools about golf are good*

Maybe you want to know some advice about how to paly golf well.
However ,the tools you use is really a key fou you to play golf well.


----------



## timpa

Have you seen this Tiger Woods video? The one when you see his swing in slowmo?

If not, Check it out it's pretty interesting!

Tiger Woods golf swing in slow motion - YouTube


----------



## Surtees

that is a great video Tim!


----------



## timpa

If there is something like a prefect swing, this might be as close as it get's.


----------



## martinjack

Golf Tips, which provide expert advice and instant analysis, are a great way to improve your golf game.Improve all parts of your game with help on the golf swing, iron play, of conduct, fitness exercises and many golf lessons in general.


----------



## tutp36

Great Video. thank you


----------



## samzozo

*Easy Golf Tips - Free Golf Ebook*

I found the information really useful, especially as a begginer golfer. I site that i also found quite useful and easy is Golf Tips and Tricks | Tips that will improve your golf game.
Check it out


----------



## golfox

*App for better putting*

has anybody used iping? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABhOjQ2W1oM


----------



## golfsport

Hi,

The videos shown in the previous posts were indeed very informative. A lot of golfers know how to play but some of them lack strategies, so this would be the best piece for them to watch over to improve their skills.

Thank you.


----------



## aphuycke

*good links*

Thanks for the links! Good stuff to check out.. I will pass more on when i find them.


----------



## cynthia

I'm so taken back about Tiger Woods talents. I think his skills as a golf player is outstanding. When he plays golf you can feel his concentration in your seat. Tiger may go through his ups and downs, however he still is an outstanding golf player.

One thing I've learned as a child is if you want to be good at something, study and follow the best. If you're able to follow the best to the tee, there is no doubt you can be just as good or maybe even better.


----------



## cynthia

This, iPing Putter App is an amazing app. I find it so interesting how someone was able to think up such a brilliant app. The features can be very helpful for a new player as well as a pro. You have the Stroke Type ,Impact Angle, the Tempo. I have to say this is great. 

Thank you for this video information.


----------



## Weslie

Still need to find out what happened at the Mayakoba Golf Classic this past weekend? You might be surprised…Check out this video for the dramatic finish: http://golfforum.com


----------



## cynthia

I'm so sorry but your video is not linked.
I would like to check it out but you would have to relink it.

Cynthia


----------



## Surtees

Hi I just clicked the link at the start of the thread and it worked for me or is another link not working?


----------



## chip1201

*More tips and drills*

There is another link full of great tips called Pinchaser. It is also a stat tracker, and you will be recommended tips and drills based on your particular stats. It's really cool how this works. Check it out.


----------



## edricwage

*Robert Trent Jones Golf Trail*



Surtees said:


> Hi all here is a link for some tips, hints and training vids that I have come across they seem very helpful so far.
> 
> If anyone else has some useful videos please add the links in here so that everyone can find them nice and easy with out have to dig through the forum.
> 
> Video | Today's Golfer



Thanks to your links, this is very helpful.


----------



## edricwage

Surtees said:


> Hi all here is a link for some tips, hints and training vids that I have come across they seem very helpful so far.
> 
> If anyone else has some useful videos please add the links in here so that everyone can find them nice and easy with out have to dig through the forum.
> 
> Video | Today's Golfer



Thanks to your links,this is very helpful..


----------



## edricwage

Weslie said:


> Still need to find out what happened at the Mayakoba Golf Classic this past weekend? You might be surprised…Check out this video for the dramatic finish: http://golfforum.com



It seems your link is broken..I also want to check that out.


----------



## carrotworm

A lot of these are swing tips. Do you guys know if there's any videos that explain some of the complicated rules more simply?


----------



## 373

Welcome to the forum Carrotworm...

I don't know if I've seen videos about the rules because they have become a bit long to handle in a video format, but there are books about simplifying the rules.


----------



## andymetheu

There are many tips for golf which will help a nice player to become the best or at least a better player.


----------

